# A Mobile Base for the Table Saw and Jointer Woodriver Universal Mobile Base



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Nice demo. Very informative.
Thanks


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for the review good info


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have the same base's and they have served me well thus far. Nice job on review.


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

Schimmel - Thank you for making this video about the Woodriver mobile base. I've been eyeing this up at my local Woodcraft and have wondered how well they work. Now I know.


----------

